# Angle cut bandsaw sled for pen blanks



## Neil (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all I'm looking for the post on building a bandsaw sled with angle arm for different degree cuts, I saw it a couple weeks ago but I can't find it now. Any help is greatly appreciated thanks Neil


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 9, 2013)

I have one pictured in the segmenting forum in the segmenting with wood and aluminum thread?


----------



## randyrls (Jun 9, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> I have one pictured in the segmenting forum in the segmenting with wood and aluminum thread?



Mike;  I am interested in something like this, so I went looking for the post.  Thanks for posting the jig!


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f179/segmenting-aluminum-wood-108968/index5.html#post1545642


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 9, 2013)

*angle band saw sled*

this may be the one you saw. This is my version. If you have any questions regarding materials, construction, etc let me know.

butch


----------



## BKelley (Jun 10, 2013)

*Powermatic Bandsaw*

Hi All,

Spent most of the day assembling a new Powermatic 14" bandsaw. It has all the bells and whistles, fence, mitre, riser block, Carted guides, Carter tension release & lamp. The attached pics do not have the riser block installed. It replaces an old friend, a Delta/Rockwell 14" that I purchased 40 years ago. I found it a good home, but feel like I will miss it.

Ben


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice saw Ben but I think you put it together on its side?:biggrin: OK I had to say it but that is a nice saw.


----------



## thrustmonkey (Jun 10, 2013)

Sure it's not mounted on the wall? Got friends that put their Christmas tree on the wall every year.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Jun 10, 2013)

I get that the saw is sideways, but how do you get the shop vac to stay up there?:biggrin:  

JK . . . . Congrats on the new saw. :wink:


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Jun 11, 2013)

BSea said:


> I get that the saw is sideways, but how do you get the shop vac to stay up there?:biggrin:
> 
> JK . . . . Congrats on the new saw. :wink:



Suction of couse! 
LOL


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a heavy saw.  You better get some help when you are ready to stand it up.


----------



## butchf18a (Jun 13, 2013)

*Angle cutting sled details*

Ok, finally back from flying and was able to put together details of my sled. Neil and Ironman, thanks for the PM's. If you, or anyone else, would like the file sent to you directly, sent me your email address.


----------



## Neil (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Butch for all the Great Info, . Greatly Appreciated


----------

